# Keeper League



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I was wondering if someone from here could become the GM of the Bucks. The owner stepped down so I have an open position. You can talk to people about trades,work on who we should go after in free agency,and start thinking about who we would go after in the draft. The only thing that I would like in the person is that they know a lot about the CBA.
I would really like to talk to ostertag-fan and dmase_24 about it so if you read this guys could you PM me.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

no, but thanks for mentioning me.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I would but I am just now starting to posts on this forum


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> no, but thanks for mentioning me.


OK thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vykyng Pwr90</b>!
> I would but I am just now starting to posts on this forum


well I still want to dmase_24 so if he doesn't I could probably start talking to you. Well I have someone else that wants to but I don't think I want that person on my staff.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I can do this Mavs Dude


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

hey guys... sorry for being away for so long... i have been busy and everything. so i am just lettin you know that i am back...

thanks for offering Mavs Dude 

and congrats Vykyng Pwr90


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Thanks dmase_24. You a Oklahoma fan(off topic)


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

ya... in a way... but i am more of an ok state fan... sorry... but again i'm not against OU or anything. i really like the university and everything... and obviously they have a great athletic program. and i do follow their teams... so i guess you could say i'm a fan...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Looking for a GM again.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Why Not. I'll do it. What do I have to do?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

AWESOME!! Well you should probably make it able for people to PM you. Basically you talk to people about trades, you can sign people, and help get ready for the draft.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Any other Bucks fan want to join the organization?


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd be interested, what all is involved?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well it is the Keeper League here and you could be the assistant GM. It is the things that I posted before. It is kinda boring except there is like a 4 way tie for 8th spot including the Bucks.


----------

